
Surprise Top sites still fail at encouraging non-terrible passwords - leonagano
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/19/surprise-top-sites-still-fail-at-encouraging-non-terrible-passwords/
======
rossdavidh
Yikes. That Amazon is so bad at this is kind of shocking.

